# Discontinuing The 27rsds For 2008?



## goodnight (Dec 28, 2007)

Just got back from the Pittsburgh rv show, and a salesman stated that they are no longer producing the 27rsds floorplan. Does anyone know of such? There was a new color inside one of the new 2008's and it looked like a camouflage color. Has anyone seen this yet? We are sure glad we purchased our 2008 27rsds before they ended this floorplan!!

The Big Cheese


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Someone had posted a while back that the 27RSDS was among the floor plans dropped for 2008. Like you, I'm glad I bought my 27RSDS before the floor plan was dropped, it's the perfect set up for me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

They must be making slight changes and giving it another model number. That is a great layout...can't see killing it off.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

They must be making slight changes and giving it another model number. That is a great layout...can't see killing it off.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

We have that model and we love it too. I think Oregon Camper is right, they probably are going to make some slight changes and give it a new number to keep it from confusing it with the older models. I couldn't see them dropping that floorplan either.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I guess that means we have collector models now









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> I guess that means we have collector models now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your resell value just increased by 20%...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sa-a-a-a-ayyyyyy it ain't so!!!









This is an awesome floor plan!!! Especially with the
addition of the U-shaped King dinette!!!









I am SO glad I have my 27RSDS!!!









I hope Keystone realizes they are making a mistake!









MaeJae


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm sure that everyone with the 27RSDS thinks they have one fine Outback, us included. But if it sells relatively few compared to other models, Keystone could concievably make a "business decision" and eliminate it. I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> I'm sure that everyone with the 27RSDS thinks they have one fine Outback, us included. But if it sells relatively few compared to other models, Keystone could concievably make a "business decision" and eliminate it. I guess we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Bill


Not "eliminate"....upgrade and change model number.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Sa-a-a-a-ayyyyyy it ain't so!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love our 27RSDS but wish we had the new U-shaped king dinette.







That feature made the trailer PERFECT!!!!







Wonder what it would cost to have that slide upgraded to it. lol


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

D1Boz said:


> I love our 27RSDS but wish we had the new U-shaped king dinette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beleive the slide is the same size, it's just reconfigured (That's the way it is on the 28RSDS). So, mod away!


----------

